# What bow do you shoot?



## Toxophilite13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello all! I'm researching bows women shoot. Please respond with what bow you shoot, DW, DL, etc. Also tell me what you like about it!


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Mission Eliminator II 26.5"DL 48#DW Have a bad shoulder and I love how smooth it draws and how well it feels in my hand when shooting.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoyt Vicxen, 50lb, 24" DL... love it, incredibly quiet, good size, smooth draw, very forgiving.
Samick red stag, 30lb, 24" DL...love it also


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Martin Crossfire, 45lb, 24" DL (target, 3D, and hunting): Smooth draw, very quiet, adjustable draw stop, 15lb range in draw weight
Groves recurve, 20 lb, 24" DL (just for fun): speedy little bow and very fun to shoot


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

I have just started with Olympic style recurve. I am still learning form right now. I have a 25" hoyt horizon riser with 24# SF limbs. My DL is 29". Once I get my form and technique down, I am eventually aiming to get up to 32# for Target shooting.

I chose recurve over compound because it felt better all around. At this point I don't much care about speed or power. I find recurve to be more of a challenge and that is what I like. A long bow is just more elegant. I got the riser in particular because it is of good quality and will grow with me as a beginner.


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Primarily my ProElite, 27" and about 41 lb with Spiral x cams. My back-up is an UltraElite with the same specs (except with C2 cams). I love the smooth draw cycle.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Mathews Passion 26.5" DL and 45# working on moving that up. Love my Passion very smooth, quiet and the perfect size for hunting.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

For 3-D I am shooting a Hoyt Contender Elite, 26" DL, 45LB DW.
For Hunting I have ole faithful, Mathews MQ1, 26" DL, 50Lb DW

The Hoyt is faster at less poundage for 3-D, and I'm shooting and grouping better than I have in years.
The Mathews is smooth, easy to draw, easy to hold back. Just love it for hunting. Used it for 3-D, but couldn't get the speed I needed. Won't ever get rid of the bow, though, because it's so easy and forgiving.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

For 3D I have a Heartbreaker 50lb 25 1/2" draw shooting CXL 150 and getting 279 fps...fastest bow I've ever had....

But I still have my 2 Equalizers ....1 for backup 3D 40lb 25 1/2" draw and 1 camo for hunting ....


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

2005 Hoyt Pro Elite, purple/black fade, 26 1/2 in dl, maxed at 39#, getting around 210 fps (for 3D and spots ???)

2011 Hoyt Contender Elite, black on black, 26 1/2 in dl, 50 - 60#s, and I haven't even gotten to pull her back yet, so no idea where I'll be in the poundage (probably do near the 50 end of the scale) and no clue on the fps at this point (this one's for spots only, me thinks


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

PSE Firestorm X - 25 DL, 45#. 
PSE Chaos - 25 DL, about 37#

Likes: both are lightweight, compact for hunting

However, my husband shoots a PSE Bow Madness and after having his bow for 1 year, our dealer found a major crack in his limb. It could have easily blew up on him. He was pretty upset about it and bought a Mathews D2 that same day. Now he wants me to switch to Mathews so our "brands will match"..lol. I'll be going to the Mathews Passion as soon as we save the $$.


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

Mathews Passion 25" Draw Length 42.7lbs planning on working up to 50lbs before Oct.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Hoyt Alphamax 32 27" draw length, 42 pounds


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

BowTech Specialist 27.5 DL 48lbs draws smooth, solid wall, light weight, forgiving. 2005 BowTech Old Glory just moved to my back up bow, 41lbs, 28" DL, nice bow but has nothing on the Specialist. I was planning on using the Specialist for outdoor and the OG for indoor, but after shooting the Specialist, it's going to be an all around bow with the OG as back up.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Hunting setups only
2008 Hoyt Trykon Sport - DL26 , 50# , 216fps, quiet,light,compact {my favorite bow }
2010 Hoyt TurboHawk - DL26 , 54#, ?fps, quiet,solid back wall,forgiving


----------



## mrs bugi (Apr 20, 2010)

i shoot a parker sidekick and its my first bow ..... i just know i like shooting


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mathews Drenalin. 42# and 27" DL. The Drenalin is very smooth to draw. Lighter and faster than my Vixcen I used to have.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Elite Cuda 43#, 25", bodoodle rest, xtreme stabilizer, victory vForce arrows. Love the bow, reminds me of my equalizer but better. It has a hard back wall and a smooth draw.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

New Breed Genetix, 50lbs 27in draw getting 292 feet per second. Love the bow, shoots smooth and the draw cycle is very easy!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

For right now, I shoot the Rytera Alien X. 27" draw, 50#, and getting 293 fps. The reason I love the Alien, its super smooth draw cycle and the speed. Soon I will have the New Breed Genetix like Ammie. I can't wait!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

This week:

Hoyt Crx 35 in orange crush color
Draw length 26.5
Set on 47 lbs
Bodoodle Timber rattler rest
Cbe micro lite sight and Cbe scope with .19 up pin..no lens
24 inch AEP stabilizer
Gold Tip ultralight 600 arrows, cut to 25.5 inches, 80 grain glue in tips, pin nocks and bohning xvanes
Shooting 282 fps.

The bow is comperable to my Hoyt Maxxis 35 but the draw is smoother and the wall is solid. It is easy on my shoulder which I messed up falling down the steps last year. It is very quiet and doesn't have a lot of vibration.

I have other bows but this is what I am currently shooting...


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

PSE Bowmadness 49# 25"draw. I love the bow it shoots smooth it a all around awesome bow.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

martin mystic(furious x-shoot through) 25" draw at 34# , for 3d barebow. 
well designed longer ATA finger shooting bow for a short draw, easy draw with fingers, holds well, riser is slim in the hand, no grip required. (in-line grip)
bought it for the specs. 39''ATA, 25-40#, 24-27"DL. not much else available with these specs.


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

2009 Bear Game Over 70# at 28dl, I love it!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Vicxen at 37.5# and 24.5"dl. Love it!
2011 Hoyt Carbon Element.... not set up yet...


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Mathews Passion: DL 23" and DW 40# and working my way up. I love everything about this bow from it being light weight and easy to pull to being ever so slightly girly in a "mans sport".


----------



## court90 (Dec 11, 2010)

I currently shoot a Rampage XT 50-60lb, 26.5 draw... I love it and i have a pink string on it.
I currently just ordered the Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus in pink!!!!! I cant wait for it to get here!!!!!


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

2011 Hoyt Prohawk, 24.5 dl, 35 lb. draw. Great draw cycle, light bow. 

I'm waiting to get another Vicxen, though. That has been my favorite so far.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

McStamper said:


> Hoyt Alphamax 32 27" draw length, 42 pounds


I can now add a Bowtech Invasion, it arrived yesterday!


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

Martin Leopard Pink Camo
23 1/2 Draw Length 50 Pound Draw Weight
All Pink and Black Acesories
when first started Archery Martin was the only one that made ladies bows that small


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

PSE Omen Pro, 26", 47lb...quiet and quick, lovin' it!


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

currently shooting a Mathews DXT camo with bright pink and green string 24 1/2 draw length 40 weight like the smooth draw and speed


----------



## doe's&bows (Aug 16, 2010)

BowTech Destroyer 350 48 pd ,25 dl love it!


----------



## Firecat500 (Mar 26, 2011)

Vendetta XS 46# 25" DL. I love the size and its been exceptional for the $.


----------



## mamande2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Darton DS-3800
27"
47#
The draw is very smooth and the bow is so solid. It shoots very well. Best bow I've shot so far.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd 
2007 Hoyt Nexus


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

2009 Conquest 4
40-50# set at 45#
27.5" DL with minimax cams

I like that it's a "heavier" bow, for bare bows. I love the longer ATA of the bow. It shoots well for me. lol The grips feels great in my hand.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

only been shooting 3 months a smoke blue prestige 38 lbs 24.5 dl.victory x ringer 245 fps.here i come asa.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

2010 Bear Attack 25 inch draw 55lbs.... Love the bow for sure!!!!


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

Diamond Razor Edge 26" DL with 45#DW (moving on up)
Tru-glo 5 pin sight
sims limbsaver s coil stab.
shooting gold tip 3555 arrows with 85gr tips and 7" wraps with 2" blazers.
truball stinger release (previously has a cobra velcro release but found it to be too "clunky" when I shot)


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

My number one bow is in my signature but I also have a diamond razor edge 27/45, axion 3pin,limbsaver stab and limb dampeners, shootin beman hunters
No complaints about either one of them but love the element! Light and quiet!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

In my Signature.

My favorite is the Black Ops Invasion, 28" draw at 45lbs, did not chrono
Selling my Mathews Monster, I just don't shoot it anymore. Does 296 with 285gr Lightspeeds

Next Week my Sky Archery Recurve should be in with 35lb ILF Limb System.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

2011 Bowtech Invasion CPX
2007 Bowtech Tribute
2010 Maitland Retribution


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

2008 Pearl White Hoyt Vantage X7, 41" ATA, 46 LBS, 26" Draw, Victory V3 HV arrows, 242 FPS for ASA, Sure-Loc 550 Sight, Viper Scope, 4X lens, Hoyt Shoot-Thru rest, Dead Center Archey Stabs, Carter Just Cuz Release.

I like the bow becuase of mass weight, slows the pin down for me.

Nicole ( This usernames wife )


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

For 3D Hoyt Alpha Burner....53 #, 23.5" draw ( yes absolutecool it's me)..love, love this bow..very forgiving, SUPER quiet and gives me the speed I need with such a short draw., viper Scope Axcel sight, Tru Ball Sweet Spot release, Kmac Strings (hubbys custom strings, they are amazing)

For Hunting: Mathews Passion..super smooth, easy pull even at 52#'s .love this one too, not as fast though as the Burner but I really cant bear to part with it yet....but thinking of another Alpha burner
Used to shoot Mathews Prestige...have two of 'em but couldnt get the speed with these short arms...I like the Prestige alot though but at competition level I couldnt keep up...


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxophilite13 said:


> Hello all! I'm researching bows women shoot. Please respond with what bow you shoot, DW, DL, etc. Also tell me what you like about it!


Mathews Conquest 3, 50#, 26.5"
Love how forgiving it shoots with the long ATA and how the wall feels.

W&W ProAccent, 36#, 66" bow (25" riser, with short limbs)
Love how it settles into my hand and the amount of feedback I recieve on the release.

Too bad they're both discontinued!!!


----------



## CGerken (Aug 2, 2010)

Mathews Z7 55lbs 27 dL
Elite xlr 54lbs 27DL


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome bow, I love my Genetix. Its the total package.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been putting them down with my 2009 Pink Parker Sidekick


----------



## my.newobsession (Apr 13, 2011)

Mission Craze 23.5" DL 36# DW. Its super smooth and really easy to pull back. Everyone is always wanting to raise my DW because I have no struggle with pulling it.

After I get stronger I plan on trying the Passion, Vicxen and the Element!


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes i realize my name is still BOWTECHBABE but i now shoot an athens exceed. dw- 41 and dl-27.5
The draw is very solid and smooth. And i LOVE the small grip. Reduces torque and is very comfortable.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> Yes i realize my name is still BOWTECHBABE but i now shoot an athens exceed. dw- 41 and dl-27.5
> The draw is very solid and smooth. And i LOVE the small grip. Reduces torque and is very comfortable.


Kinda like me,XForce was like 4 bows ago. Seems pointless to change my name after all these years, maybe eventually I'll go back to PSE.


----------



## bloodweh (May 15, 2011)

I shoot a Mathews Prestige for competition. And I shoot a mathews DXT for hunting. The DXT is great in a tree stand or climber because it is short!!!!! and light weight.

The prestige is a truely accurate bow. I just bought my second one. I've shot other brands but I always go back....


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Hoyt Carbon Element at 35# & 26.5" dl, very light quiet bow.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Mission Journey for hunting- its lightweight, quiet and has a shorter ATA which makes it easier to handle in the woods. 

Rytera ALien X- its incredibly smooth- easy to draw and barely moves when you release an arrow. The bow itself wieghs less than 4 lbs, I love the grip on it and its beautiful. It is also very quiet, very quick and very accurate. 

Both are set at 30" and 55#


----------

